# Is There Any Official Word About Ics For Tp?



## captnshacky (Aug 20, 2011)

I see a lot of rumor and speculation around the forum, but has anyone from the CM team actually made an announcement about an ICS port?
Not asking for an eta. I know that might put my kids lives in jeopardy. LOL. Just a factual team statement. Thanks and keep up the great work guys! much appreciated!


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, they said about 2 months.


----------



## drka0tic (Oct 15, 2011)

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5119/work-begins-on-cyanogenmod-9-eta-in-january

Per what I've read earlier this week, ETA is in January.


----------



## captnshacky (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## theb00g1em4n (Nov 6, 2011)

just a shame we have to wait sooooo long when people have done a working release for the SGS2 in 2 days, 2 months is a stupid amount of time...


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

There will probably be ICS ROMs for the TP before CM9 comes out...The ETA is just for CM9, not ICS as a whole.


----------



## Bao (Oct 17, 2011)

theb00g1em4n said:


> just a shame we have to wait sooooo long when people have done a working release for the SGS2 in 2 days, 2 months is a stupid amount of time...


It's a shame that you are so ungrateful. There is a big difference between the two. Go buy a SGS2 then.


----------



## theb00g1em4n (Nov 6, 2011)

i have a sgs2 already, but thanks for the tip...


----------



## AbsoluteZero (Jul 1, 2011)

theb00g1em4n said:


> just a shame we have to wait sooooo long when people have done a working release for the SGS2 in 2 days, 2 months is a stupid amount of time...


............................................________
....................................,.-'"...................``~.,
.............................,.-"..................................."-.,
.........................,/...............................................":,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:"........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....}
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../
...,,,___.\`~,......"~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-"
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

theb00g1em4n said:


> just a shame we have to wait sooooo long when people have done a working release for the SGS2 in 2 days, 2 months is a stupid amount of time...


Go do it yourself then.


----------



## suppliesidejesus (Jul 4, 2011)

AbsoluteZero said:


> ............................................________
> ....................................,.-'"...................``~.,
> .............................,.-"..................................."-.,
> .........................,/...............................................":,
> ...


I have been looking for this for years. Thank you, lol.


----------



## fudlen (Aug 24, 2011)

theb00g1em4n said:


> just a shame we have to wait sooooo long when people have done a working release for the SGS2 in 2 days, 2 months is a stupid amount of time...


Ya, what a shame. They should give us our money back.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, they should give us our money back:
All our zero dollars and zero cents
or if you're canadian, then zero candian dollars and zero canadian cents
or if you're in the uk, then zero pounds sterling and zero quids.

WE DEMAND FREE PRODUCTS FROM PEOPLE WHO ARE SUPPORTING 55 DIFFERENT DEVICES! ESPECIALLY IF DOING FREE DEV ISN'T THEIR MAIN JOBS IN LIFE.

so,theb00g1em4n, do you see how ridiculous that just sounded? That's the general feeling you're throwing around when you say 2 months is a stupid amount of time.

EDIT: edited for clarity


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

theb00g1em4n said:


> just a shame we have to wait sooooo long when people have done a working release for the SGS2 in 2 days, 2 months is a stupid amount of time...


Wow, you certainly are ungrateful. Have you even tried the release you speak of? It is far from a working release when many of the essential functions don't even work yet, although it is a good start.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Geez guys, just bite his head off, lol. I think one person calling him an ingrate was enough. Get off your high horses and take a chill pill.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

one would have been enough if he didn't continued to act entitled
No one's on any high horse. It's the same thing with XDA, people who are too lazy to search just post something demanding satisfaction from free products.

p.s. no one is angry. snarky or sarcastic, yes. angry? no.


----------



## mav73 (Oct 13, 2011)

It's not a port either


----------



## hurstkb (Oct 22, 2011)

Brawlking said:


> Geez guys, just bite his head off, lol. I think one person calling him an ingrate was enough. Get off your high horses and take a chill pill.


I agree with this guy ^.

I understand that there are people on here that are dumb and ask stupid questions and make stupid comments. It becomes a waste of readers' time though when we have to filter through the 3,000 angry rebuttals. In the future could there just be a standard "the first rule of..." post, and then everyone get back to the subject at hand? Someone make an image up that looks like a "stupid question!" stamp as the standard and people can just keep it in their arsenal. Once the question/comment/eta has been stamped, leave it alone.

By the way CM dudes. Not sure I've been able to post, but thanks for the killer work across all platforms.


----------



## xflip87 (Oct 2, 2011)

mputtr said:


> Yeah, they should give us our money back:
> All our zero dollars and zero cents
> or if you're canadian, then zero candian dollars and zero canadian cents
> or if you're in the uk, then zero pounds sterling and zero quids.
> ...


lol I find it funny that you specified canadian dollar, here in canada.. we just call it dollar as well... off topic, but has anyone seen the new hundred dollar bills.. its like high tech plastic.. waterproof, tearproof, washable.. weirdness


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

xflip87 said:


> lol I find it funny that you specified canadian dollar, here in canada.. we just call it dollar as well... off topic, but has anyone seen the new hundred dollar bills.. its like high tech plastic.. waterproof, tearproof, washable.. weirdness


Yeah, I heard that the new canadian dollar bills look pretty badass and are pretty durable.


----------



## Sebz4n (Oct 1, 2011)

Brawlking said:


> Geez guys, just bite his head off, lol. I think one person calling him an ingrate was enough. Get off your high horses and take a chill pill.


It's always like this, certain people defends the devs as if they were their little kid.Even if I don't join the conversation, I think they're worse than trolls and flamers, I don't know why they feel the need to do it in every single thread, I guess they get a feeling of satisfaction. Weird.


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

It's not really much of a topic now so ill roll with the dollar thingy still, here in australia we have had the plastic notes for a fair few years now I just thought it would have been something we copied of the yanks any way. 
Cheers
John

Sent from my Nexus S in disguise as TP using Tapatalk


----------



## burritoboy9984 (Oct 16, 2011)

Sebz4n said:


> It's always like this, certain people defends the devs as if they were their little kid.Even if I don't join the conversation, I think they're worse than trolls and flamers, I don't know why they feel the need to do it in every single thread, I guess they get a feeling of satisfaction. Weird.


So we should let ungrateful people such as the OP act rude and disrespectful to someone whose hard work the majority of the people in this forum have benefited from?

-Erik


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

burritoboy9984 said:


> So we should let ungrateful people such as the OP act rude and disrespectful to someone whose hard work the majority of the people in this forum have benefited from?
> 
> -Erik


The OP wasn't being rude. Lawl


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah the only more annoying than calls for ETA's are the people who fight back. It's like they feel a part of the dev team by sticking up for CM.

As for two months, you guys have to realize that if it will take that long, you almost have to expect it won't happen. More intriguing projects can come about in that time. Maybe it will be more interesting to work on the Kindle Fire for example.


----------



## theb00g1em4n (Nov 6, 2011)

its because they feel that if they tushy lick the dev's enough they can say they are part of the dev team.....


----------



## theb00g1em4n (Nov 6, 2011)

it also the same with the people that flame others for asking for a eta, Not giving a eta is the easy way of not doing anything but not getting moaned at for it


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

lol. just because someone calls you ungrateful doesn't suddenly mean we're kissing someone's tushy and wants to join their dev team. It goes to show how your logic process is all screwed up.
If you talk loudly in the movie theater and someone in the audience tells you to STFU, does it mean they're kissing the theater's or the film maker's tushy and wants to own part of the theater or be part of the film maker's next film? (would you like a hint? oh, sure. it's: "no")

you're the same as that annoying nagging brat that keeps on asking "ARE WE THERE YET?" "I WANT MY LOLLIPOP!" "GIMME THIS TOY RIGHT NOW!" to someone that isn't even your parents.
Need I explain it any better than that?

speaking of currency, no the yanks still haven't figured out a better way make more durable material that is hard to counterfeit. but then again, the value of the USD isn't going up anytime soon, so I guess it shouldn't matter....


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

mputtr said:


> lol. just because someone calls you ungrateful doesn't suddenly mean we're kissing someone's tushy and wants to join their dev team. It goes to show how your logic process is all screwed up.
> If you talk loudly in the movie theater and someone in the audience tells you to STFU, does it mean they're kissing the theater's or the film maker's tushy and wants to own part of the theater or be part of the film maker's next film? (would you like a hint? oh, sure. it's: "no")


In the movie theater, you have to shush people so you can enjoy the movie. In a forum you can simply not respond and the post/thread will die away.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

Maybe the movie theater example was bad, maybe you should look at the other one then.
It's annoying to see "what's the eta" but it's even worse when someone demands a port and calling their decision stupid because it's not fast enough for said poster.
Then flaunting a halfass example of a port that is not even 100% working from a different device as if to validate their arguement just screams , "I'm an attention whore! Make ICS happen now!"


----------



## theb00g1em4n (Nov 6, 2011)

good comeback, well it would be if cm7 was fully working......


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

CM7 in general is fully working. CM7 for the TP is a different story. Since you don't know much, you should know atleast that most of these drivers have to be written from scratch.
But after all, you're comparing this with a different device so yes, CM7 is fully working unliked the half finished ICS found on the sgs2.


----------



## theb00g1em4n (Nov 6, 2011)

good try but wrong again, the drivers don't have to be written from scratch, most of them are just adapted drivers from htc...

trust me i know after working alot with the android-x86 scene


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

*cough*bs*cough*
if you're so brilliant why aren't you showing anyone any of your brilliant work here? I was referring to the creation of the driver for the TP to work with CM, not for all drivers.


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

CM builds from the source. They don't do ports. It takes longer and when you add to the fact that the device wasn't even built for Android, it's going to take some time.

And yes, they did say they were going to do ICS. They will release Alpha 3 first though.


----------



## darkassain (Nov 20, 2011)

theb00g1em4n said:


> CM builds from the source. They don't do ports. It takes longer and when you add to the fact that the device wasn't even built for Android, it's going to take some time.
> 
> And yes, they did say they were going to do ICS. They will release Alpha 3 first though.


technically your both wrong normal case (like with the nook color ) more than a few things are written from scratch, its a special case with the touchpad as daligrin already mentoined that ics will come faster than the nook because qualcomm is helping them port ics to the touchpad (drivers being main reason)


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

Which is why i mentioned that it was specifically about the HP touchpad. I was never referring to any other devices.


----------



## burritoboy9984 (Oct 16, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> The OP wasn't being rude. Lawl


Oops, my apologies... I meant the boogie whatever his name is...

-Erik


----------



## captnshacky (Aug 20, 2011)

well this sure got out of control fast. lol. thanks for all the info.


----------



## CiscoStud (Oct 2, 2011)

theb00g1em4n said:


> just a shame we have to wait sooooo long when people have done a working release for the SGS2 in 2 days, 2 months is a stupid amount of time...


You sir are the biggest piece of crap to come out from the crap factory!!!

Sent from my Nexus s using Tapatalk


----------

